# Problem with old Green Curado



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was out fishing Saturday, and my Curado was working perfect. I picked up and moved to a different spot. First cast at the second spot and my Curado only casts half as far, and makes a high-pitched squeal sound. It does this everytime after that.

Any ideas????


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds like a piece of sand got in there. Maybe in a bearing. DON'T use it until it is torn apart and cleaned and oiled. All you will do is damage it more.
Buy a cheap cover for your reels. Every time you move. Put the cover on. You'd be surprised where sand can get at 30mph.
FTU can do you a good cleaning or send it back to Shimano. There are several others on this site that can clean your reel, if you can't.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sounds like a bearing, advice about using a cover is good, many don't realize how much sand gets whipped up by the wind while under way, good idea to cover while going to and from home also. My bil kept having problems with grit on his track, found out he was hauling reel and rod uncovered in back of truck.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I agee that it is probably a bearing, but i would guess it was corroded (sealed bearings rarely ever get particulate inside them). At the first stop the bearing was most likely not turning and acting like a bushing. At the second stop the bearing broke free, started turning, and making nosie. EZ fix, just pop in a new bearing. Hopefully it is not the one on the spool. That one is much easier to change if you have done it a few hundred times!

Mike


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had it serviced and cleaned at the end of last summer. Hopefully it is the bearing on the outside.

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Waterdawg19 said:


> I was out fishing Saturday, and my Curado was working perfect. I picked up and moved to a different spot. First cast at the second spot and my Curado only casts half as far, and makes a high-pitched squeal sound. It does this everytime after that.
> 
> Any ideas????


*Curado Squeal*
We still run several B models and when this happens it is almost always due to the bearing that is captive on the spool, running dry. Don't try to use the reel until this is dealt as bearing damage can result.
Try lubing that bearing with very light oil, like Shimano oil.
That particular bearing is tricky to remove if it becomes necessary to replace it.

Also service the other bearings, too. You may be able to remove the shield on one side of the Shimano bearings using a fish hook as a tool. This permits more efficient cleaning, then the shield can be replaced. I posted an Alan Tani tutorial here somewhere on how to do this. Some bearings are easier than others.

IMO, the B models are awesome reels and this is just a maintenance issue.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

without a doubt its a dry bearing...theres only 3 on that model
one in the palm plate
one one the spool
one under the tension knob
ill bet its the one on the spool.
castaway300


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The brake weights may be dry causing the squeel and reduced casting distance. Try placing a few drops of oil onto a q-tip and apply it to the brake case. This might help out.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

what is the part # on the spool bearing on the cu 200 b. is it the same as the palm plate held in by a clip?

thanks in advance


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

goldie said:


> what is the part # on the spool bearing on the cu 200 b. is it the same as the palm plate held in by a clip?
> 
> thanks in advance


 BNT0124 I believe is the part number you're looking for. It's different than the BNT031's on either end of the spool. BNT 0124 (5x11x4) BNT 031 (3x10x4)


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

go to the fishing show sshimano i fixing them there now till sun.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

MattK did an excellent tutorial on the R & R of the captive Curado B spool bearing :
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218178&highlight=curado+spool+bearing

Make sure the bearing needs replacement. I wouldn't volunteer for this unless it was necessary.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks alot guys !
I really appreciate all the information


----------

